# What is The Best Incubator To Use?



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

*As you may see, I have a post asking for reviews on the Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery II Incubator but there have been no reviews so......*

*What would you say is the best incubator to use for reptile eggs?*

*Photo's would also be great : victory:*


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i think most people build their own to keep costs down. poly box with heater on a stat, they are quite effective from what i've been reading.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

the only one I've bought is a hovabator and I do personally prefer it over my home-made one :2thumb:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Hovabator works well for me. Unless you're breeding on a huge scale they're cheap, reliable and effective.


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

i've know people to rasie suggestful clutches in those things you grow seeds in being with p that i cant remember right now


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

danica said:


> i've know people to rasie suggestful clutches in those things you grow seeds in being with p that i cant remember right now


propagator 
I think the prob with those would be finding one that either had a thermostat setting available to control temps or one that you could 'job' so that the temps could be controlled


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

On the subject of incubators i do probably intend to try a DIY one but the proper ones you can get do they include all the heating/thermostat controls needed?

Basically are they ready to go from the box??


----------



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

*Im half way through making my own incubator as a tester. *

*So far it’s a Poly Box with a Heat Mat stuck to the floor, a window in the lid and a mesh sheet placed on top of two wooden blocks.*

*All I need is a Thermostat and a Digital Thermometer.*

*I will thoroughly test it to see how it performs and if im happy, I’ll try it with some eggs.*

*Was just thinking of purchasing an incubator if it would perform better than a DIY one as im the type who would rather spend £80-£120 on a decent incubator than make my own lol*


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/232945-experienced-home-made-incubator-people.html :2thumb:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

GazEmm said:


> On the subject of incubators i do probably intend to try a DIY one but the proper ones you can get do they include all the heating/thermostat controls needed?
> 
> Basically are they ready to go from the box??


Instructions for hovabator:

1 - Open box
2 - Plug in
3 - Add eggs!

They work for me!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Edit: forgot to mention.....you do have to adjust the thermostat to the right temp which takes a bit of nob twiddling and time, but they even provide you a basic thermometer.


----------



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thanks for the reviews : victory:*

*Photo's wo**uld still be great*


----------



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

T*his is my homemade incubator that I quickly put together.*

*The poly box was free, the wooden blocks were free, cd case was free, heat mat was approx £7.00, hydrometer was £3.99 and for a big sheet of mesh was £2.50, so.........so far its only cost £13.49.*











*What do you think?*


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

*incubator*

i think ur home made incubator looks great would you need a thermostate to control the temperature or would the heatmat alone be ok?


----------



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

StephanieDragon said:


> i think ur home made incubator looks great would you need a thermostate to control the temperature or would the heatmat alone be ok?


 
*Thanks : victory:*

*I dont know how hot it will get in the incubator but Ive tested it and the only thermomiter I currently have is one for a fish tank which goes up to 45C/113F.*

*After approx 5mins, it was up to this temp so I will need to connect the heat mat to a thermostat.*


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

ive now got my own incubator made from a big GLASS fridge with racks, lined with heat cable and hooked up to the fridges thermostat.

Before that i had a poly box bator and a herpnursery 2, the herpnursery is a good bator,small though but tbh i havent lost an egg in mine yet, Striped house snakes,geckos beardies.


----------



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thanks for your comment.*

*Ive always liked the Herp Nursery II *


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

I used a homemade incubator last year, with about a 20% failure rate, could of been due to infertile eggs tho.

This year ive bought 2 herp II, as i was thinking this will improve my chances, i have to say so far the test run only, i must say im quite impressed. 

The only issue i have is you MUST have a digital thermometer in there are the temps on the display are quite a bit out. Also its a shame the dont have another shelf in.

Depending on how many eggs im blessed with i may have my home made incubator running alongside aswell.


----------



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thanks for the comment.*

*Could you get some photo's of the Herp Nurs II for us, even with some cricket tubs inside so it gives us a better idea of the size.*

*Cant seem to be able to find any decent photo's of it online.*

*Good luck with the next lot of eggs.*


----------

